# The SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Home Theater Shack brings you the SVSound PB13-Ultra / PC-Ultra Giveaway!

:fireworks2: arty: :fireworks1:

One lucky member will win their choice of a PB13-Ultra or a PC-Ultra (winner's choice)!

Win the hottest sub on the market!

Compliments of SVSound...* :hail:




















So... how do you win one of these beautiful beast?

*See the qualifications here!*


----------

